# Warning, Viewer Discretion Advised



## Howard Gordon (Mar 10, 2018)

If you are appalled by the sight of a restored bicycle that recently sported -5 condition original paint, and 80% chrome loss, or you feel it necessary to criticize a course of action, please stop here, and move on to another thread.  Thank you.
This is the 4 Gill Speed King that I bought at Jeff Rapp's winter swap in Butler, PA. It was an easy restoration because the bike was complete and the metal was straight. I followed the original paint scheme, but chose my own colors. I upgraded a bit with a speedo, chrome taillight, stainless steel spokes and reflector grips. I also chrome plated the curved braces and drop stand because I like the look.
Still havin fun!  Howard


----------



## ivrjhnsn (Mar 10, 2018)

I like the color combo.. Different


----------



## dave the wave (Mar 10, 2018)

Another masterpiece Howard ! great job!!


----------



## mickeyc (Mar 10, 2018)

That's a gem!


----------



## JimRoy (Mar 10, 2018)

Love it Howard.  Great decision to restore.


----------



## JimRoy (Mar 10, 2018)

How many hours did it take you to restore this beauty?


----------



## deepsouth (Mar 10, 2018)

Great looking bike. Really like the color combination.


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Mar 10, 2018)

Wow fantastic and love the color !


----------



## higgens (Mar 10, 2018)

Perfect beautiful love it


----------



## GTs58 (Mar 10, 2018)

Spectacular!


----------



## Schwinn lover (Mar 10, 2018)

Beautiful restore as always Howard. Great job


----------



## JOEL (Mar 10, 2018)

Very Nice Howard !!!


----------



## Cowboy in NC (Mar 10, 2018)

I tried to tell You Boys !!! Great Job !!!---------Cowboy


----------



## Saving Tempest (Mar 10, 2018)

Not only are you the Speed King of Lower Burrell, you should be the Bike King of King Of Prussia as well!

That is beyond swell!


----------



## catfish (Mar 11, 2018)




----------



## Dazed & Confused (Mar 11, 2018)

Great job on the restoration. Good for another 80 years, and someone can paint it again.


----------



## bicycle larry (Mar 11, 2018)

o boy Harward you done it again , its super nice as allways perfect paint and chrome job . nice work !!!! see you at memory lane  from bicycle larry


----------



## stoney (Mar 11, 2018)

Wow, beautiful Howard. Orange, my favorite color. For sure looks better than just an OA bath.


----------



## Howard Gordon (Mar 11, 2018)

I'm retired now, so I don't keep track of time spent on personal projects. I'm into the bike hobby to entertain myself, so it's all "fun" time! As restorations go, this was a gravy job. Guessing 60 hours actual time. Thank you for the positive responses.  Howard


----------



## vincev (Mar 12, 2018)

Purdy !


----------



## bricycle (Mar 12, 2018)

Wholly moly! She naaaaace!


----------



## sludgeguy (Mar 23, 2018)

Another amazing and beautiful restoration Howard!
I really like the color combo, top shelf as always!
I wish my "still having fun" turned out as nice as yours!
Doug


----------



## Pauliemon (Mar 23, 2018)

Looks awesome! I love mixing them up. Ahhhh the retired life.


----------



## bikecrazy (Mar 23, 2018)

That bike just made my Hall of Fame!


----------



## mfhemi1969 (Mar 25, 2018)

Howard, You knocked it out of the park. Like you, I enjoy restoring the rough one's. Keep up the great work.


----------



## fat tire trader (Mar 26, 2018)

Beautiful bicycle. Did you do the paint?


----------



## Nashman (Mar 26, 2018)

Howard Gordon said:


> I'm retired now, so I don't keep track of time spent on personal projects. I'm into the bike hobby to entertain myself, so it's all "fun" time! As restorations go, this was a gravy job. Guessing 60 hours actual time. Thank you for the positive responses.  Howard



Total "eye candy" and bet she rides nice too!!  Great job...enjoy!


----------



## fboggs1986 (Mar 26, 2018)

Wow incredible!! Great job!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## juanitasmith13 (Mar 26, 2018)

Grand SLAM! Howard; Out of the PARK!


----------



## bikebozo (Mar 31, 2018)

Very nice, great color combination


----------



## Rockman9 (Oct 23, 2018)

Wow. Beautiful work. The bike looks amazing. Great job Howard.


----------



## Beek (Oct 23, 2018)

Thanks for sharing and thanks for saving one of my favorites


----------



## 30thtbird (Oct 24, 2018)

Absolutely beautiful.


----------



## blasterracing (Oct 24, 2018)

WOW!  Awesome restoration!  I know the time and effort needed to turn one around like that.  Love those colors.

Tim Newmeyer
Shelby, Ohio


----------



## OZ1972 (Oct 28, 2018)

Nice job , excelent details , turned out geeat ☺


----------



## Sven (Oct 28, 2018)

Outstanding restoration!!! The colors are great.
It's amazing how much you can get done once you retire, isn't it?


----------

